# Please Help, Bios isn't Letting me install Windows Vista!



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi! Thank you for looking at my thread. My Computer Bios isn't allowing me install Windows vista, or XP! I can install Ubuntu as many times as I want, but when I try to install vista, get up to the part where i select my harddrive, and It says "This harddrive isn't in the Correct format." That isnt exactly what it says, but if you need to i can get exactly what it says. I tried reflashing the bios on my computer. The program is .exe so i had to install _Wine HQ_ which allows me to open windows programs because I am running Ubuntu. But when I open up the file, and click flash my bios, it says ERROR CODE 5, CANNOT FIND DRIVERS. I'm very confused! Here is the link where i got the bios reflash: 
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21980&uid=239746828
My specs are 2 GB of ram, 2 GHTRZ dual core AMD 64 processor, ATI radeon graphics, Gateway and a RW, DVD, CD drive ( the works). If you can give me links on how to update my bios to let me install vista, just explain it to me, show me any kind of way to install it, then I would praise you forever! Thank you!


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

You need to format your hard drive as NTFS and that will take care of the problem.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

yea i know ive tried that. It says that the hardrive is compatible, but it can't be used because "The bios won't allow it." Then it says to make sure that the main harddrive is enabled in the bios, and it is! It's my primary boot device!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Flashing BIOS is a dangerous thing to do even under normal circumstances. It would be very unwise to try to do it under WINE. See if there is a DOS version available, though flashing is not recommended and likely will not solve the problem.

For more help, you need to explain your setup in more detail. What drives and partitions, where are they, and what is on them?


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sadly there isn't a DOS version available. I dont think i need to flash my bios, but update it. That should fix the problem, as my bios is the one that won't allow me to install Vista. I'm not sure what you mean by, "What drives and partitions, where are they, and what is on them?" but I can tell you this: My HDD is the C Drive, its located at computer:///, I only have one partition right now because I got rid of the Windows partition when i installed Ubuntu and used it as my main OS, and the only thing that is on my Partition is the OS and files that i don't need.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The version of the BIOS has nothing to do with this problem, and flashing it (the same thing as "updating" it) will make no difference. But you could destroy the machine if it goes wrong.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

okay thank you....but what should i do now? whenever i start up my computer, it says the bios has an error, and i have to press f1 to resume starting up. So do you have an idea of what could be wrong, is it my harddrive, or what? thank you for helping me by the way


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Go into BIOS setup. Is the date right? If not, the battery may be dead and need replacing.

If the date is all right, try setting the default BIOS settings (it usually tells you how at the bottom) and see if the message disappears.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

alright, I saw the time, and it was correct, and when i set the bios to the default setting, the error that said "system configuration data read error" still appeared. My battery is still portable too


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The battery for the BIOS is a small one on the main board. It keeps the settings when there is no other power. But if the date is right, then it is probably OK.

It sounds like there is some sort of problem with the BIOS. What board, or make/model of machine do you have?

Did you start a flash of the BIOS that didn't complete?

Try disconnecting your power and removing the main battery for a few minutes. Check the date again to see if it holds. For some reason, it seems to be unable to read the settings in the BIOS memory.

BIOS updaters usually require Windows and access the most low-level area of hardware. Trying to update through WINE may have damaged the BIOS and you may need to install Windows just to reflash the BIOS to get its functionality back to normal.

But check your board for BIOS safe jumpers that may allow a return to a previous setting.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

okay well first, i have a *Gateway M-1624 Notebook and i didn't start a flash of the bios that i didn't complete. I was installing windows XP Pro when it crashed and My bios became screwed up so the WINE and bios flash wasn't what screwed it up. Ill try the technique of taking out my battery and checking the bios, ill report back to you
*


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

okay so i took out the battery and put it back in, now the time is messed up. And when I go into the bios, instead of boot devices, there are strange symbols such as a 1/2 sign and an X. I have a *Gateway M-1624 Notebook and the bios was screwed up when i tried t download windows xp over Vista. where can I get another battery and how will i know if that is the problem? Are they expensive?
*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is some information on replacing a BIOS battery. You can find more by searching for" BIOS battery".

Cost probably no more than $5; may be able to find it where watch batteries are sold (e.g., Wal-Mart, jewelers) or computer shops.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

greasy said:


> okay so i took out the battery and put it back in, now the time is messed up. And when I go into the bios, instead of boot devices, there are strange symbols such as a 1/2 sign and an X. I have a *Gateway M-1624 Notebook and the bios was screwed up when i tried t download windows xp over Vista. where can I get another battery and how will i know if that is the problem? Are they expensive?
> *


That shows that the CMOS (BIOS) battery is a problem. Sometimes they don't show too many symptoms so long as there is another power source, but when they are on their own, they can't hold the settings. These batteries (cells, really) are generally standard types available widely.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you! I will replace the battery as soon as I can and will report back here with the results


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

okay so i tried to take apart my laptop but it wont open from either the bottom or the keyboard. I looked all over for tutorials but there were none to be found. Maybe I should mention that when I go into the bios, I can change the time, and restore it back to its setup defaults and it uses the same time i put in earlier.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

now im stuck ,what do i do now?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This manual shows how to get to customer serviceable parts. Your user manual may also have much of the same information.

I didn't notice anything specific there about the BIOS battery; my first guess would be to remove the memory module cover.


----------



## greasy (Jul 26, 2009)

i did, but sadly no battery. I've seen what it looks like and i've taken apart laptops before but my keyboard is stuck on and i've tried brute force and just looking for screws


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you search under the battery, which is where that manual says the screw for the keyboard is located?


----------

